

An appeal to all package managers - Seldaek
http://nelm.io/blog/2012/05/an-appeal-to-all-package-managers/

======
wilmoore
This is a great idea. A protocol/standard to handle front-end asset packaging.
There will likely be suggestions to use existing tool X or Y; however, a non-
language specific standard (as this article suggests) would be the most useful
to all.

Excellent proposal.

